
How the Norwegian Broadcasting (NRK) made its first vertical documentary film - ingve
https://nrkbeta.no/2015/12/27/how-the-norwegian-broadcasting-nrk-made-its-first-vertical-documentary-film/
======
jkxyz
I was skeptical, but the format works really well. It scales up to the desktop
version well enough but also works much better on mobile. The page is actually
a great read (since I'm learning Norwegian, at least).

Man kan lese det hit: [http://www.nrk.no/bygda-som-sa-
nei-1.12703629](http://www.nrk.no/bygda-som-sa-nei-1.12703629)

------
anon4
Oh please no. If this gets the norm, George Lucas will re-release Star Wars
... THE SKINNY EDITION.

~~~
J_Darnley
Don't be too down on it. We might get vertical display space back! Hopefully
we get square displays so you can show 16:9 and 9:16 videos with full
resolution. (I want more lines of text on my display.)

~~~
anonymfus
Square displays will be inefficient because for both horizontal and vertical
videos corners are always black. Instead we will see various "L"-, "T"-, "Г"\-
and "+"\- shaped displays.

~~~
J_Darnley
Ha. Why didn't the cynic in me come up with that?

------
anonymfus
Option 4: use mirrors.

